

Jobs for an AI undergrad - aiundergrad

I will shortly be graduating from a top UK university with a BS in Artificial Intelligence. The skills I have aquired are very diverse within the field, spanning machine learning, computer vision, natural language processing, with a healthy dose of programming (parallelism etc) thrown in. Would anyone in industry be able to give me an idea of what sort of work awaits me as a new graduate? Getting a PhD in some combination of the areas mentioned above interests me too. What would be the effect on my employability and earning potential?<p>Thanks.
======
checoivan
Depends on what you like doing:)

My major was on AI on college and ended up not not doing anything related to
it.

More than your CS schoolwork background, I found that previous work, demos,
and internships help you getting a job. In my situation I couldn't take my
internship offers because of personal reasons (needed to stay with the family
back home) but building demos and cool stuff helped more than the list of
classes I took.

NLP is applicable on search problems and query processing .

Computer vision is good if you know a lot and are good with graphics ,on
companies that do game programming, graphic apps like autodesk, but this field
is though to crack.

Machine learning and datamining is good for startups, a bunch of places are
doing data mining these days, or at a product like Oracle or MS SQLServer, but
this groups are though, really , really though.

------
dstein
Two words: Stock Market.

The stock market is the absolute perfect application for A.I. There's a giant
amount of data, both historical and real-time. There's patterns, predictions,
and emotions all balled up into a type of game that humans aren't very good at
-- but it would be a perfect game for a smart computer to play.

------
Rhapso
I am soon to be in a similar position, and am asking similar questions.

